# Lighting 5ft long x 18in wide x 24in deep, 120G tank



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello:

I need advice lighting my 120G tank. As stated above- it is 5ft long, 26 in deep and 18in wide. 

I am currently running two Catalina 30in 2x24W T5HO fixtures for a total of 96W. I would like to keep the setup low tech.

The reason I investigating this is that I need a 30in fixture for my 29G tank. I could use one of the ones I already have and buy a 5ft fixture for my 120G- Catalina can make me a 2x80W T5HO, but I am wondering if 160W of T5HO would be too much light for low tech. 

The alternative, is to stay with my 96W total and buy another 30in fixture for my 29G. This is the cheapest option if 96W is enough for the 120G.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you have the Giesemann Midday bulbs 160 watts with individual reflector on each bulb will be too much light. Also you have to make sure that the builbs are not too close - with the individual reflector the light is directed in a narrow fashion. But you get a lot of intensity. 

One 80 watt bulb would be more low tech. But if it has a reflector you will have a dark area in front and in the back. So I think you are better off with your existing 2 fixtures that contain 2 bulbs each - just to spread the light better. It's not much light but you said you wanted low tech. Actually it's just fine but plants will grow slower than in a high speed tank, that's all.

--Nikolay


----------

